# 1990 transmisson



## smokabowla (Apr 2, 2005)

*1990 transmisson Conversion*

A buddy of mine is selling his maxima for $200. The only problem is that the tranny is gone on it. I'm lookin to buy it, and maybe converting the auto. to a manual (since its already busted). Any ideas if this is possible and roughly how much it should cost? Thanks


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Search around for the conversion how-to. I might be able to get you a used 5 speed tranny and linkage for a few bills. The whole kit and kaboodle shouldn't run you more than 1200 when it's all said and done, assuming you're good with cars. Good luck, and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## smokabowla (Apr 2, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> Search around for the conversion how-to. I might be able to get you a used 5 speed tranny and linkage for a few bills. The whole kit and kaboodle shouldn't run you more than 1200 when it's all said and done, assuming you're good with cars. Good luck, and let me know if you need anything.


 Cool cool, i like the sound of those numbers 
The only thing is no...im not any good with cars lol, i know Cars, i just dont know how they run...(knew i shoulda took auto in school)
anyways...ya, any help is cool though, and thatnks sleeper 
-smoka


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

smokabowla said:


> Cool cool, i like the sound of those numbers
> The only thing is no...im not any good with cars lol, i know Cars, i just dont know how they run...(knew i shoulda took auto in school)
> anyways...ya, any help is cool though, and thatnks sleeper
> -smoka



go to maxima.org and there is a forum about this on there as well. i did my swap with less than $250, help from my dad and had the car running in 2 days. its a pretty straight forward swap once u get in on the action. mind u i had never done a auto to manual swap and i just gave it a shot and it came out better than i expected. :thumbup:


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> go to maxima.org and there is a forum about this on there as well. i did my swap with less than $250, help from my dad and had the car running in 2 days. its a pretty straight forward swap once u get in on the action. mind u i had never done a auto to manual swap and i just gave it a shot and it came out better than i expected. :thumbup:


Did you had to exchange the ECU to M/T?
Or could you run with the A/T ECU?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

SwedMaxima94 said:


> Did you had to exchange the ECU to M/T?
> Or could you run with the A/T ECU?



u can use ur A/T ECU. there is no need to change ur ECU just keep the one that came with ur car in there and don't touch it. everything else u change which is only the M/T components.


----------

